# CEC/NEC Condulet used as JB for Splicing



## Andrew T (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm currently having an issue with my employer using these condulet GUAB26 outlet boxes as Hazloc Junction boxes on our product.

They state there perfectly legal but give no explanation, issue i have is there is absolutly no Cubic inch marking on or around the box nor is it written on there website. 

I can eyeball out the fact that these things are undersized for the amount of wires we have going in/out but i would like to be able to use code against it and not just "my opinion"

Any opinions would be great thank you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Andrew T said:


> I'm currently having an issue with my employer using these condulet GUAB26 outlet boxes as Hazloc Junction boxes on our product.
> 
> They state there perfectly legal but give no explanation, issue i have is there is absolutly no Cubic inch marking on or around the box nor is it written on there website.
> 
> ...


Read article 314.16.those boxes should be ul listed and have Cubic inch marking on them..otherwise that box should be in table 314.16


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

is it like that
http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=GUAB26TB


----------



## Andrew T (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes it is but that's a T&B Replica but it shouldn't change anything, 13.5cu sounds about right.

I have 12 16-18AWG wires coming in one end from a motor, and 3 14AWG coming in the other not including my 14AWG ground. 

So if i follow what the NEC states it says as an exception to not count 4 conducters smaller then 14AWG if it comes from a domed luminair or similer canopy, is a motor a similar canopy?

So i would do the following if it is

8x 1.5cu in = 12
4 x 2cu in = 8

So at minimum i need a box with a 20cu in if i understood the code properly ?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I noticed you said product. If we're talking about a factory assembled product than its a CUL/UL thing and neither the NEC or CEC apply, its the entire design that gets approved and the code just doesn't apply. But from what I understand, going off spec from from the original design without approval for an assembly can and often does result in products loosing their listing.

Despite all that, the CEC rule you're looking for is 12-3034 along with tables 22 and 23.



> *12-3034 Maximum number of conductors in a box*
> 
> Δ (1) Boxes shall be of sufficient size to provide usable space for all insulated conductors contained in the box, subject to the following:
> 
> ...


The usable space required for each insulated conductor as per Table 22 is;
14 - 24.6mL
12 - 28.7mL
10 - 36.9mL
08 - 45.1mL
06 - 73.7mL

The numbers from table 22 give you everything you need to find the maximum conductors allowed in *any *box and Table 23 doesn't have a box of 13.5 (221.23mL) cubic inches listed anyway, so you have to do the math, though its a little more annoying now that the code has gone almost completely metric. Table 23 is just a listing of capacities allowed for a number of standard box sizes.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I like CEC better than NEC for industrial....Our chart is Table 314.16(B)


18 - 24.6cm 1.50in
16 - 28.7 1.75in
14 - 32.8cm 2.00in
12 - 36.9cm 2.25in
10 - 41.0cm 2.50in
 8 - 49.2cm 3.00in
 6 - 81.9cm 5.00in
Only goes to #6, then we have cubic inch calculations in 314.28 for #4 or more.


----------

